# [SELinux] - Aide et ses avc denied

## y351

Bonjour,

J'utilise SELinux et aide (v0.16) et sec-policy/selinux-aide (2.20180701-r1).

J'ai des alertes avec "avc denied" lié à aide et qui génèrent beaucoup d'entrées.

emerge --info :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.3.73 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/hardened/selinux, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 5.2.10-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Ci-dessous un extract des alertes :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> type=AVC msg=audit(1567169274.053:26854): avc:  denied  { map } for  pid=47749 comm="aide" path="/usr/sbin/logoutd" dev="dm-1" ino=6014552 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:aide_t tcontext=system_u:object_r:bin_t tclass=file permissive=0
> 
> type=AVC msg=audit(1567169274.053:26855): avc:  denied  { map } for  pid=47749 comm="aide" path="/usr/sbin/grpunconv" dev="dm-1" ino=6014553 scontext=staff_u:sysadm_r:aide_t tcontext=system_u:object_r:admin_passwd_exec_t tclass=file permissive=0
> ...

 

Comment autoriser de façon propre autant de "denied" ?

Mrci d'avance pour vos retours.

----------

## y351

J'ai déclaré en tant que bug.

----------

